# good fat days - bad fat days



## LynzeeMoon (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey there... I dunno I'm just wondering if any of the other girls have good fat days and bad fat days? Like I have days where I'm happy and even excited about how I look and how my fat jiggles. I really do love my body just the way it is.  But I also have days where I'm just not into it and I feel blah about my body and even sometimes get to thinking about losing some weight... which never happens mind you hehe  

I'm just wondering if any other girls have this problem and how they cope with the bad fat days?? 

Lynzee


----------



## Tad (Feb 21, 2007)

Just to note that it is not just fat women who have good fat days and bad fat days!

Not that I have much else to say on the subject.

-Ed


----------



## Tooz (Feb 21, 2007)

I have both. Most of the time, I'm really 100% fine with how I look. Others, I look in the mirror and think, "My GOD, blob. Blob, blob, blob, nothing fits, Why can't I just cut my stomach off?!" Kind of extreme, I know. Those days are going down in number, though. I don't know that I cope with them, though...I tend to just be grumpy all day and full of self-loathing. Maybe I'll wear something less-fitted. That probably makes me look worse in the long run, but it's really all about just getting through the day when I feel like that.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't think there's a fat person who doesn't have a day like that - in fact, I think it's normal, especially so for women. I have days when I feel like one big slob, but it's usually the days that I know I'm not eating the best or getting in a bit of excercise, or even dressing in a way that flatters my fat body. I do believe in working on one's inside, but sometimes the transformation happens the other way around - what helps me is journaling; for every thing that I can't stand about my body (in that particular moment), I write something positive. It helps me conceptualize my fat, something that on occasion I believe is the bain of my existence, yet most of the time, really shapes part of who I am. 

Another thing that I've done (and still do quite often) - stand in the mirror naked or just walk around my home naked. Sometimes we get into fits of hating our bodies...but do we really take the time to look at it? Do we see it for what it really is? So, it's something that makes me feel more aware and in tune with my body...and it also makes me appreciate it more. I just feel like sometimes we have to shed our clothing, our things, our stuff, to see what's really going on with us.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 21, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Another thing that I've done (and still do quite often) - stand in the mirror naked or just walk around my home naked. Sometimes we get into fits of hating our bodies...but do we really take the time to look at it? Do we see it for what it really is? So, it's something that makes me feel more aware and in tune with my body...and it also makes me appreciate it more. I just feel like sometimes we have to shed our clothing, our things, our stuff, to see what's really going on with us.



Amen to that. Take off all your clothes is what I always say. Makes you feel infinitley better. I dont think there are too many women alive who don't have days when they look in the mirror and feel bloated and fat. Usually corresponds with the time of the month for me. I always told myself that I was going to take a picture on a day I feel great and then on the day I feel like an ogress I'l put the same outfit on and take another picture. If the pictures are identical I know that it's all in my head. If I really AM fatter on that day then I know it's some water retention issue or I've been visiting the pastry shop too often. Either way it can only help in my view and solve a mystery. 

But have I ever done it? Nooooo....


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 21, 2007)

My bad fat days tend to be when I can't do something I want to because of my size, when I can't find clothes easily for an event, when I like a guy and I know he does not like me because of my weight, or when I see others looking at my with disgust. I think about going on a diet, but that feeling wears off quick. I know that my bad day will pass and I will be back to liking my body. But, those days suck while I am going through them.


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 21, 2007)

I hate days like that, where I feel NOTHING looks good on me, and I feel that when I'm out everyone is staring at me. I like to just stay inside on days like that


----------



## magnoliagrows (Feb 21, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> My bad fat days tend to be when I can't do something I want to because of my size, .



Can I just say - Bra shopping sucks! I can't find the lacy pretty ones that smaller girls wear. The only ones that feel good make me look like an old lady. I can order then online and hope they fit but then they don't tend to last long. That's about $80 down the tubes. grrr.

I think that when its hard for me. When I can't find clothes or underwear that makes me feel pretty and feminine in my size (or that I can afford.)


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 21, 2007)

My friends and I refer to those days as "fat days" - because all the other days we're just us. But on the "fat days" you feel every freakin' pound of it, you can barely do the things you do everyday and it comes on out of nowhere and goes away just as quick. 

It's odd (and rare) when it happens, but I do HATE those days. I can't get out of my own way, I'm knockin' stuff over, I feel gross. Nothing is different than the day before or the next day coming, but for some reason I'm acutely sensitive to everything I do or try to do and any struggle associated or feeling of "ick" is amplified by 100.

So if you're ever around and I say "I'm *so* fat today"... you know what's going on.


----------



## herin (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, to echo the other girls here: somedays I just don't feel attractive. It is what it is. I try not to read too much into it, but that is easier said than done. I'm with Ashamama and Lilly though, being naked and just doing everyday things is a great way to feel comfortable with yourself. I live alone so I can shed my clothes when I get home from work. I can see how that may not work for everyone.


----------



## estrata (Feb 21, 2007)

It's called hormones. They suck - even if you're thin! 

I really, really don't think these should be considered "fat days". More "women days".


----------



## imfree (Feb 21, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> My bad fat days tend to be when I can't do something I want to because of my size, when I can't find clothes easily for an event, when I like a guy and I know he does not like me because of my weight, or when I see others looking at my with disgust. I think about going on a diet, but that feeling wears off quick. I know that my bad day will pass and I will be back to liking my body. But, those days suck while I am going through them.


 You look very sweet to me Kathy. Being diabetic, on oxygen, and
near 400 lbs, I have some bad days, but still many more good than bad.
HUGGZZ,
Edgar


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 21, 2007)

Please forgive my intrusion. 

I just found the topic interesting, although, since I'm an average-sized guy, I obviously can't identify with it.

I imagine in our crazy country where being thin is considered "beautiful" and ideal yet obesity rates are increasing each time a survey is taken, it's entirely possible to not feel good about yourself and I can sympathize, although I can't properly experience what you ladies are talking about.

Yeah, I'd like to have more hair on my head than I currently do and be in better shape. I have many up and down days...no, nothing like what's being chatted about here so I'll quit my babbling and just read from now on.

Anyway, you're all beautiful to me, girls.


Dennis


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 21, 2007)

I talk about this a lot, so a lot of you probably already know- I'm an Education major. This means that 90% of the people in my classes are thin, blonde, and perky. Most of them are very nice, too! Some days though (especially PMS days) I am waiting in line for the bathroom with all of these skinny little things, and I look in the mirror and they're all waiting next to me, and it's like 3 of them could stand where 1 of me is... and I feel like everyone is annoyed with me and looking at me and.... well, you know, you've been there. It sucks. ALSO there are certain desks in which I can only fit half of my butt into the chair. If I'm stuck in one of those, and having a bad day, and I see that the tiniest girl has one of the chairs that could accommodate me better, I simply become enraged. It's like if I were in a wheelchair and there were 900 wheelchair accessable bathrooms, and only one person in a wheelchair, but the only available bathroom is not accessable because people like the extra room in the stall. OR SOMETHING. 

UGH I get mad, and eventually my anger dwindles down to apathy, and eventually I will be happy again.

OH also I hate it when the girls at work complain about being fat when I am obviously bigger than them. It's like... are you secretly trying to tell me I'm fat? Do you want me to lose weight? What is the deal here?


----------



## Ivy (Feb 22, 2007)

i think everyone does. i have them on ocassion, and i deal with them by eating chocolate. haha.

no really, usually i just put on my most favorite dress and cowboy boots and that makes almost everything better.

i deal with "ugly" days the same way. a cute outfit that i KNOW for a fact makes me look like pretty much the hottest shit ever fixes it like 98% of the time.


----------



## XGuy (Feb 22, 2007)

I've always wanted to lose weight, less because of how I look (if I could clone myself I'd be having sex with myself right now  ) but for other reasons (want to be able to be more active, etc.). One of my best "bad fat days," was one of my classes last year I was in for all of 30 seconds- only because it took me that long to get out of the tiny desk/chair combo shit. So I had to drop the class.

I don't have any super awesome good days because a good day is just a day when I am happy with myself (not that they are rare, but it's not like there is much material for a "good fat day," for me).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2007)

estrata said:


> It's called hormones. They suck - even if you're thin!
> 
> I really, really don't think these should be considered "fat days". More "women days".



That was exactly my first thought when I read the OP. It sounded the same as the "good hair days/bad hair days" thing. It all really just depends on our mood. However, I can't help but notice that sometimes when I gravitate more towards eating fruit, salad and other naturally healthier foods instead of my usual junk overloads, that my mood is nicer and I think more clearly.
I have also read that diet can affect cramping and other menustration problems- leafy green veggies was high on the list of recommended foods in that article.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Feb 22, 2007)

I just want to thank everyone for posting. I agree, that it seems to be hormonal... just sucks I can't feel beautiful all the time. heh  

When girl's at my work try to pull that crap with "omg I'm so fat I can't eat that" when it's obvious that I'm bigger than they are... I laugh it off and say "mmm I will then that looks damn good!" hehe  

Oh and I LOVE being naked... and you're right... it does help. But sometimes there are just days when nothing helps.... except cookie dough ice cream :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2007)

Good thing you said something because I would have looked at you and said, "Yeah, I noticed but I wasn't going to say anything," as a joke. But I know what it feels like on a day like that, it probably wouldn't have been as funny as intended. Seriously, those are the kinds of days all you can do is just cringe through it. 




AnnMarie said:


> My friends and I refer to those days as "fat days" - because all the other days we're just us. But on the "fat days" you feel every freakin' pound of it, you can barely do the things you do everyday and it comes on out of nowhere and goes away just as quick.
> 
> It's odd (and rare) when it happens, but I do HATE those days. I can't get out of my own way, I'm knockin' stuff over, I feel gross. Nothing is different than the day before or the next day coming, but for some reason I'm acutely sensitive to everything I do or try to do and any struggle associated or feeling of "ick" is amplified by 100.
> 
> So if you're ever around and I say "I'm *so* fat today"... you know what's going on.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Feb 22, 2007)

I usually do one of two things when I'm having a day like that. Sometimes I sit and think about it too much making myself depressed for a while, and then eventually find something to do (read, write, watch a movie, etc.) which makes me forget, or I talk to someone about it. 

Everyone that said looking at yourself naked in the mirror is right as well. It personally helps me see that I look fine, and there's nothing wrong with whatever I may be unhappy about. I used to hate mirrors, especially when naked, but now it's actually a way to help me feel better about myself.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 23, 2007)

I've noticed that when I have a bad fat day it usually coincides with some other bad incident in my life. Such as I totally messed up at work and got called on it, or got in a fight with my dad, or something. I feel like an idiot, then I feel worthless, and then I spiral down into I'm so fat and disgusting. Its a beat myself up free for all.

Sometimes I can't get myself out of it, but I try to recognize the trigger and realize whatever happened is not the end of the world.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 23, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm............spending more time nekked. Never thought of trying that for "those kind of sucky days".......but ya know, it makes sense.

My body is the only one I have and it has been pretty darn good to me for 52 years.......self acceptance is a good thang!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 23, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Hmmmmmmm............spending more time nekked. Never thought of trying that for "those kind of sucky days".......but ya know, it makes sense.
> 
> My body is the only one I have and it has been pretty darn good to me for 52 years.......self acceptance is a good thang!
> Hugs, Kara



On days like that it seems everything is cumbersome. My waist band rides up too high, my bag is too heavy, my shirt is too bunched up, etc. Even my hair gets on my nerves. I always seem to feel a whole lot better when I can finally slam the door to my apartment, snatch everything off and let my hair out. I don't know what it is but I just don't want anything touching me but sheets and blankets.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> On days like that it seems everything is cumbersome. My waist band rides up too high, my bag is too heavy, my shirt is too bunched up, etc. Even my hair gets on my nerves. I always seem to feel a whole lot better when I can finally slam the door to my apartment, snatch everything off and let my hair out. I don't know what it is but I just don't want anything touching me but sheets and blankets.



hahahaha so... I am of the persuasion that in my house clothes are optional, and nekkidness is preferred. Well... only for me (although I would prefer it if Stan would join in every now and then ) but yeah.. I think I spend more time out of clothes than in them. (unless we have company! I'm modest. sorta.)


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 23, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> OH also I hate it when the girls at work complain about being fat when I am obviously bigger than them. It's like... are you secretly trying to tell me I'm fat? Do you want me to lose weight? What is the deal here?



Oh I love those people! They're the ones who get the special (with a nice big smile) "Hearing you talk like that takes me back. I can't believe I used to hate my body." Or anything along those lines... could be "I love my body, so glad I don't have to diet anymore."

It's a LOT of fun to see their reaction... LOL


----------



## Waikikian (Feb 23, 2007)

Several matters are in play here.

The first is actual physical conditions that are more of a problem some days than others. You'll get, or should get, sympathy from slim people with bad knees, which act up more on some days than others, or people who get migraines from time to time.

The second is the social condition -- living in a society that worships body types other than your own. It's going to be more of a problem some days than others.

The third is the "clinical depression factor." Even those of us who don't have clinical depression, which I assume is most of us, have down days. On such days, though you may have "reasons" for feeling in the dumps, they usually are reasons that are always there -- they're just bothering you more today than they did yesterday because today your brain chemical balance is different. Depressives have a serious battle with this but the rest of us can usually wait it out. (And going for a walk or taking a luxurious hot bath may help -- stimulating blood flow affects brain chemicals in most people.)

I'm not a doctor but I'm playing one on the board... so I welcome any actual medical professional either correcting or amplifying.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 24, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh I love those people! They're the ones who get the special (with a nice big smile) "Hearing you talk like that takes me back. I can't believe I used to hate my body." Or anything along those lines... could be "I love my body, so glad I don't have to diet anymore."
> 
> It's a LOT of fun to see their reaction... LOL



OOH! I had my first moment like that the other day (I know. baby steps though!) One of the girls at work was talking with me about an interview that I have coming up, and she was telling me a few of the questions they asked.. one was about diversity, and I brought up that I could talk about racial diversity, but that I also planned on talking about size diversity, because it's often overlooked. I also mentioned that I have a unique viewpoint since I'm a chub, and she looks at me and says *awww * and I was like, actually, it's fine! and she was just like.. :huh: "oh."

I was so proud!  I'm going to try and use some of those lines next time one of the girls brings the self-hate topic up. Thanks AM!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 27, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> OOH! I had my first moment like that the other day (I know. baby steps though!) One of the girls at work was talking with me about an interview that I have coming up, and she was telling me a few of the questions they asked.. one was about diversity, and I brought up that I could talk about racial diversity, but that I also planned on talking about size diversity, because it's often overlooked. I also mentioned that I have a unique viewpoint since I'm a chub, and she looks at me and says *awww * and I was like, actually, it's fine! and she was just like.. :huh: "oh."
> 
> I was so proud!  I'm going to try and use some of those lines next time one of the girls brings the self-hate topic up. Thanks AM!



_"Heh, I don't mind being big. I just wish my ass were bigger so that my look would be more balanced out." _ That response usually induces nervous uncertain laughter. I may as well have spoken in Klingon. Nobody understands that.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 27, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> OOH! I had my first moment like that the other day (I know. baby steps though!) One of the girls at work was talking with me about an interview that I have coming up, and she was telling me a few of the questions they asked.. one was about diversity, and I brought up that I could talk about racial diversity, but that I also planned on talking about size diversity, because it's often overlooked. I also mentioned that I have a unique viewpoint since I'm a chub, and she looks at me and says *awww * and I was like, actually, it's fine! and she was just like.. :huh: "oh."
> 
> I was so proud!  I'm going to try and use some of those lines next time one of the girls brings the self-hate topic up. Thanks AM!



Priceless! 

I think it's still that mindset of fat being a bad thing. I was in the car with a skinny friend of mine (Goddess bless her, she thinks she's thick), and we were talking about fast food and I told her I believe part of the reason I'm fat is because I love sweets, not necessarily fast food though. And she replies, "Well, Ash, you really aren't *that* fat!" LMAO! I wasn't offended...she means well.


----------



## ashley646 (Feb 27, 2007)

today i was feeling fantastic about myself until my boss made a point of saying something about not having to be "perfectly skinny" to be good at the job... which essentially left a bad taste in my mouth all day. i am definitely still trying to learn how to cope with those days.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 28, 2007)

ashley646 said:


> today i was feeling fantastic about myself until my boss made a point of saying something about not having to be "perfectly skinny" to be good at the job... which essentially left a bad taste in my mouth all day. i am definitely still trying to learn how to cope with those days.



Heh..At times like that, I just smile and say "Thank goodness that's not me!" then I usually kick them in the shin. 

I see it's your first post too..Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 28, 2007)

For me, it happens mostly when I am having a really bad lower body pain day or when I am denied medical care due to my size.

It is beyond frustrating. The current fat pity party started when my doctor tried to have me referred to a diagnostic imaging lab for an x-ray. It is very necessary to rule out something really bad. The lab I was referred to turned me away because they do not accept ANY patient for ANY diagnostic imaging procedure over a certain cutoff weight. Which is significantly lower than what I weigh. So, my doctor is trying to find a lab which will accomodate me, and in the meantime we are crossing our fingers that it is not the worst case scenario and we are not wasting precious time getting that x-ray or any other needed diagnoistic imaging. At this point, I will most likely wind up going off my insurance company's preferred provider list and wind up paying a significant amount more than I should just to get the proper diagnostics. But what choice do I have? I need to know what is going on so that it can either be monitored for any long term developments or treated as best it can be treated.

Knowing that my weight stands in the way of my getting proper diagnostic imaging to rule out a potentially life ending illness is very frustrating and makes for a bigtime pity party.

Tracy


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 28, 2007)

That deserves more of an anger party than a pity one IMO. I hope you can get it straightened out with the insurance, after all it's coverage you're already paying for. These companies are not our friends in any way.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 28, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> For me, it happens mostly when I am having a really bad lower body pain day or when I am denied medical care due to my size.
> 
> It is beyond frustrating. The current fat pity party started when my doctor tried to have me referred to a diagnostic imaging lab for an x-ray. It is very necessary to rule out something really bad. The lab I was referred to turned me away because they do not accept ANY patient for ANY diagnostic imaging procedure over a certain cutoff weight. Which is significantly lower than what I weigh. So, my doctor is trying to find a lab which will accomodate me, and in the meantime we are crossing our fingers that it is not the worst case scenario and we are not wasting precious time getting that x-ray or any other needed diagnoistic imaging. At this point, I will most likely wind up going off my insurance company's preferred provider list and wind up paying a significant amount more than I should just to get the proper diagnostics. But what choice do I have? I need to know what is going on so that it can either be monitored for any long term developments or treated as best it can be treated.
> 
> ...



That is terrible Tracy. I'm so sorry to hear you are dealing with this.  I don't know what kind of city or town you live in but have you tried calling around to different hospitals and such to see what they can do of if they know of any places where you can inquire? Sometimes it's just a matter of finding people in the know.

I hope this issue is resolved properly for you soon.


----------



## idun (Mar 1, 2007)

Owyeah.... Having one of those women thingys right now haha.
Most of the time though i'm bitching about the fact that i want to gain some weight on my arse and that it is taking to long before i see results haha
I hate to say it seeing i am a women but face it we like to nitpick.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 1, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> OH also I hate it when the girls at work complain about being fat when I am obviously bigger than them. It's like... are you secretly trying to tell me I'm fat? Do you want me to lose weight? What is the deal here?



They're doing it for sympathy and attention. Asking a fat person means they'll probably get a reaction of, "Oh, no, I'm so much fatter than you!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> They're doing it for sympathy and attention. Asking a fat person means they'll probably get a reaction of, "Oh, no, I'm so much fatter than you!"



Next time I'm going to say, "Gawd, you have been putting it on of late. You been stressin' at home girlie?" That'll stop them.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 1, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Next time I'm going to say, "Gawd, you have been putting it on of late. You been stressin' at home girlie?" That'll stop them.



LMAO! Perfect!


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, still having a pity party, but my doctor says that the hospital in the next town over can accomodate me at least for the x-ray. The referral should be in by Monday, And then we'll go from there. 

If it comes down to it, I am just outside of Houston, and I know for a fact that St. Luke's hospital can handle a supersized person, I had surgery at that hospital and they accomodated me just fine with the x-ray, ultrasound, etc... and I was told at that time, that they could accomodate me for a catscan or other imaging if it was necessary post-surgery. 

Tracy


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 1, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Next time I'm going to say, "Gawd, you have been putting it on of late. You been stressin' at home girlie?" That'll stop them.




Yes! Or how about,

"Yeah, if you don't watch out, you'll be MY size before you know it, and clearly YOU think that would be a fate worse than death"....


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2007)

I used to work with a woman who was quite large. When folks would start in with those 'I'm so fat' types of comments, she would say "I'm so glad I've been able to maintain my girlish figure". It would stop them dead in their tracks, with no clue how to respond.


----------



## sheilamaxima (Mar 2, 2007)

We all have good days and bad days, I'd like to think I have more good ones. But an instance sticks out to me that will for a long time be etched into my psyche. several months ago, i was at Targer shopping. i was browsing the aisles when i walked by two noticeably "chubby' girls who were high school age. I was minding my own business when i overheard them mumbling something about " fat" and " gross" and as I looked up they started giggling in my direction. As I was the only one else in the aisle, i know it was directed at me! I got so mad?frustrated ! it was crazy. Then i starte to get upset, walked the other way, put my basket down and left immediately. i drove right home and cried for two hours. When i wa feeling somewhat better, i decided to take a shower, and when I removed my bra, noticed my breasts were sagging ever so slightly. Why would i care so much about that u ask? Well, i have put on some weight in last 3 years, i used to be one of those fitness freaks and thin. Well, not so much now, i was stil very uptight about my "added "weight. My breasts were the last part of my body to give in to the added weight and this was a "rite of passage' that occured on the wrong day for me. I cried some more then realized, " u know what, I made this happen to me, have some pride, love urself". I showered and decided i would show those girls and prove to myself that i was happy. Yup, I called, Dominos, and finished off a whole pizza that night. I was proud of who i am and if others can't accept that- oh well!:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 16, 2007)

I can TOTALLY agree with you! Thin till I went away to college.I really got big and didn't even realize it for awhile.Now that I'm a big girl I'm actually happier now.I really learned to love it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> I used to work with a woman who was quite large. When folks would start in with those 'I'm so fat' types of comments, she would say "I'm so glad I've been able to maintain my girlish figure". It would stop them dead in their tracks, with no clue how to respond.



lol, this reminded me of my ex-husband. He was underweight a lot of his life but could eat just about anything he wanted and never gain weight. I realized finally that he was actually as sensitive about being underweight as I was about being overweight. So he used to joke when people would comment on his weight and what he was eating (usually a lot of something fattening) and say that is how he keeps his girlish figure


----------



## chickadee (Apr 16, 2007)

If someone makes a nasty comment about what I am eating, I always say "need to eat to keep up my strength." Sometimes followed by telling them my latest bench press amount. 

I am also fond of the "yeah but at least I'm not ignorant like you" line as well. 

I think that on days that I feel fat, there are other things going on. Fat is a way for me to cover up anxiety, depression, loneliness, etc.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

chickadee said:


> *If someone makes a nasty comment about what I am eating, I always say "need to eat to keep up my strength.*" Sometimes followed by telling them my latest bench press amount.
> 
> I am also fond of the "yeah but at least I'm not ignorant like you" line as well.
> 
> I think that on days that I feel fat, there are other things going on. Fat is a way for me to cover up anxiety, depression, loneliness, etc.



I have made the joke of saying "IF I DON'T EAT I MIGHT GET SKINNY AND DIE" in a  very loud and dramatic way


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 16, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Next time I'm going to say, "Gawd, you have been putting it on of late. You been stressin' at home girlie?" That'll stop them.


 
I always offer them a cupcake or a snack. This usually has one of two effects. They either stop talking like that in front of me for fear that I will keep offering to fatten them up, or they take the cupcake/snack and give in to peer pressure.


----------

